# E/M with Licensed Social Workers...



## mrssnail (Aug 12, 2009)

Can a licensed social worker submit EM codes? These LSW's will be credentialled with insurance companies and will be submitting health behavior intervention code 96152. 
~Michelle


----------



## kevbshields (Aug 12, 2009)

Social workers and psychologists may not use the Evaluation and Management Section of CPT--according to overall industry consensus.


----------



## mrssnail (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you Kevin...


----------

